# bluetooth fails to connect on fresh install

## CanuteTheGreat

Bluetooth was working fine until I did a fresh install. I was following https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth and when I get to the connect step it fails with:

Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed

I've only tried connecting to two devices (a mouse and my phone) but both result in the same error.

The hardware is 8087:07dc (Intel 7260) and I have linux-firmware installed.

Scanning, pairing, and info all work, but connecting fails.

Any ideas on what the problem might be? Thanks!

----------

## nvaert1986

Please share your output of dmesg to check whether your firmware is loaded correctly.

Is your Bluetooth module compiled into the kernel or is it compiled as module?

Is the bluezz service running?

----------

## CanuteTheGreat

Hi.

```

 dmesg|grep -Ei 'blu|firm'

[    0.112606] [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x20 (or later)

[    0.511319] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[   11.772356] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.3216344376.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[   12.473737] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[   12.473737] Bluetooth: Starting self testing

[   12.479303] Bluetooth: ECDH test passed in 5433 usecs

[   12.527478] Bluetooth: SMP test passed in 1167 usecs

[   12.527486] Bluetooth: Finished self testing

[   12.527503] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   12.527506] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   12.527508] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   12.527513] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[   13.047638] Bluetooth: hci0: read Intel version: 370710018002030d00

[   13.157163] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.10-fw-1.80.2.3.d.bseq

[   13.359575] Bluetooth: hci0: unexpected event for opcode 0xfc2f

[   13.375627] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel firmware patch completed and activated

[   18.130962] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   18.130964] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   18.130969] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[ 4040.138829] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[ 4040.138834] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[ 4040.138841] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[ 5039.154034] Bluetooth: hci0: read Intel version: 370710018002030d00

[ 5039.154040] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.10-fw-1.80.2.3.d.bseq

[ 5039.269016] Bluetooth: hci0: unexpected event for opcode 0xfc2f

[ 5039.284018] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel firmware patch completed and activated

```

It is a module:

```

lsmod|grep -i blu

bluetooth             643072  39 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,bnep,btusb,rfcomm

ecdh_generic           24576  2 bluetooth

rfkill                 28672  5 bluetooth,cfg80211

```

The bluetooth service is running:

```

/etc/init.d/bluetooth status

 * status: started

```

Thank you for helping.

----------

## CanuteTheGreat

Hello!

I decided to also try blueman and it also fails to connect. As with bluez, scanning works (I see all the nearby bluetooth devices), pairing works (asks for pin for phone correctly), trust works (doesn't complain), but connecting fails and it fails right away with no delay.

Perhaps I am overlooking something?

Here is my kernel config:

```

grep -E "CONFIG_BT[=|_]" .config

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_LEDS=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_ECDH=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_SMP=y

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m

CONFIG_BT_BCM=m

CONFIG_BT_RTL=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_AUTOSUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_AG6XX=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_MRVL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=m

```

Loaded modules:

```

lsmod|grep -i bluetooth

bluetooth             643072  39 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,bnep,btusb,rfcomm

ecdh_generic           24576  2 bluetooth

rfkill                 28672  5 bluetooth,cfg80211

```

No blocking:

```

rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

2: hci0: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

```

Any ideas on other things to try? Thanks!

----------

## BT

Try removing the paired device and then pair, trust, and connect again.

```
[bluetooth]# remove <device_mac_adress>
```

----------

## Logicien

Check if there is a file named /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf and look in what groups you must be in to be allowed to communicate with bluetoothd and put your normal user in, more often bluetooth and lp groups like  here

```
...

<!-- allow users of bluetooth group to communicate -->

  <policy group="bluetooth">

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

  </policy>

...

<!-- allow users of lp group (printing subsystem) to 

       communicate with bluetoothd -->

  <policy group="lp">

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

  </policy>

...
```

Restart your X session. It's important to be in the groups that Dbus allow to use Bluetooth. Any *.conf file in /etc/dbus-1/ can have rules for that.

```
grep -ir blue /etc/dbus-1/*
```

Have a look to

```
rfkill list
```

to be sure that the bluetooth device is not blocked.

----------

## CanuteTheGreat

 *BT wrote:*   

> Try removing the paired device and then pair, trust, and connect again.
> 
> ```
> [bluetooth]# remove <device_mac_adress>
> ```
> ...

 

```

# bluetoothctl 

Agent registered

[CHG] Controller 0C:8B:FD:AE:D5:1B Pairable: yes

[bluetooth]# devices

Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Firefly

[bluetooth]# remove 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 

[DEL] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Firefly

Device has been removed

[bluetooth]# list

Controller 0C:8B:FD:AE:D5:1B fury [default]

[bluetooth]# show 0C:8B:FD:AE:D5:1B 

Controller 0C:8B:FD:AE:D5:1B (public)

   Name: fury

   Alias: fury

   Class: 0x0010010c

   Powered: yes

   Discoverable: yes

   DiscoverableTimeout: 0x00000000

   Pairable: yes

   UUID: A/V Remote Control        (0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Message Access Server     (00001132-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Message Notification Se.. (00001133-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Phonebook Access Server   (0000112f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Generic Access Profile    (00001800-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: OBEX Object Push          (00001105-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Generic Attribute Profile (00001801-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: OBEX File Transfer        (00001106-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Vendor specific           (00005005-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000001)

   UUID: A/V Remote Control Target (0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: IrMC Sync                 (00001104-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   Modalias: usb:v1D6Bp0246d0534

   Discovering: no

Advertising Features:

   ActiveInstances: 0x00

   SupportedInstances: 0x05

   SupportedIncludes: appearance

   SupportedIncludes: local-name

[bluetooth]# select 0C:8B:FD:AE:D5:1B 

[bluetooth]# power on

Changing power on succeeded

[bluetooth]# agent on

Agent is already registered

[bluetooth]# default-agent

Default agent request successful

[bluetooth]# discoverable on

Changing discoverable on succeeded

[bluetooth]# pairable on

Changing pairable on succeeded

[bluetooth]# scan on

Discovery started

[CHG] Controller 0C:8B:FD:AE:D5:1B Discovering: yes

[NEW] Device 7D:F0:5E:FC:AC:AF 7D-F0-5E-FC-AC-AF

[bluetooth]# devices

Device 7D:F0:5E:FC:AC:AF 7D-F0-5E-FC-AC-AF

[NEW] Device 00:1F:FF:4D:18:26 PR BT 0855

[CHG] Device 00:1F:FF:4D:18:26 ManufacturerData Key: 0x0000

[CHG] Device 00:1F:FF:4D:18:26 ManufacturerData Value:

  00 00 00 00                                      ....            

[NEW] Device AC:BC:32:72:1F:36 AC-BC-32-72-1F-36

[NEW] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Firefly

[CHG] Device 00:1F:FF:4D:18:26 UUIDs: 00001101-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 00:1F:FF:4D:18:26 UUIDs: 4553867f-f809-49f4-aefc-e190a1f459f3

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 RSSI: -39

[NEW] Device 2C:60:33:EA:23:2B 2C-60-33-EA-23-2B

[CHG] Device 00:1F:FF:4D:18:26 RSSI: -83

[bluetooth]# pair 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 

Attempting to pair with 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Connected: yes

Request confirmation

[agent] Confirm passkey 772511 (yes/no): yes

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Modalias: bluetooth:v0075p0100d0201

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001105-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 0000110a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001112-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001115-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001116-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 0000111f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 0000112f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001132-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001800-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 00001801-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 16bcfd00-253f-c348-e831-0db3e334d580

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: 7c7bcc5e-27a2-11e9-ab14-d663bd873d93

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 UUIDs: abbafc00-e56a-484c-b832-8b17cf6cbfe8

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 ServicesResolved: yes

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Paired: yes

Pairing successful

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 ServicesResolved: no

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Connected: no

[bluetooth]# trust 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 

[CHG] Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 Trusted: yes

Changing 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 trust succeeded

[bluetooth]# connect 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 

Attempting to connect to 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39

Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed

[CHG] Device 00:1F:FF:4D:18:26 RSSI: -69

[bluetooth]# info 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 

Device 64:7B:CE:B8:35:39 (public)

   Name: Firefly

   Alias: Firefly

   Class: 0x005a020c

   Icon: phone

   Paired: yes

   Trusted: yes

   Blocked: no

   Connected: no

   LegacyPairing: no

   UUID: OBEX Object Push          (00001105-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Audio Source              (0000110a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: A/V Remote Control Target (0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: A/V Remote Control        (0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Headset AG                (00001112-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: PANU                      (00001115-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: NAP                       (00001116-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Handsfree Audio Gateway   (0000111f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Phonebook Access Server   (0000112f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Message Access Server     (00001132-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Generic Access Profile    (00001800-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Generic Attribute Profile (00001801-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Vendor specific           (16bcfd00-253f-c348-e831-0db3e334d580)

   UUID: Vendor specific           (7c7bcc5e-27a2-11e9-ab14-d663bd873d93)

   UUID: Vendor specific           (abbafc00-e56a-484c-b832-8b17cf6cbfe8)

   Modalias: bluetooth:v0075p0100d0201

   RSSI: -39

[bluetooth]# quit

```

Thanks for any help!

----------

## CanuteTheGreat

Hello,

I do not use systemd (I have USE=-systemd) and am running openrc. Does dbus still use /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf  without systemd? Here is what mine looks like in any case:

```

# cat /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf 

<!-- This configuration file specifies the required security policies

     for Bluetooth core daemon to work. -->

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

  <!-- ../system.conf have denied everything, so we just punch some holes -->

  <policy user="root">

    <allow own="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Agent1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaPlayer1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Profile1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattCharacteristic1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattDescriptor1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.LEAdvertisement1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player"/>

  </policy>

  <policy context="default">

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

  </policy>

</busconfig>

```

```

# grep -ir blue /etc/dbus-1/*

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:     for Bluetooth core daemon to work. -->

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow own="org.bluez"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Agent1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaPlayer1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Profile1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattCharacteristic1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattDescriptor1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.LEAdvertisement1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf:    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:     for Bluetooth mesh daemon to work. -->

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:    <allow own="org.bluez.mesh"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:    <allow send_destination="org.bluez.mesh"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.mesh.Application1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.mesh.Element1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.mesh.ProvisionAgent1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.mesh.Provisioner1"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth-mesh.conf:    <allow send_destination="org.bluez.mesh"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.blueman.Mechanism.conf:      <allow own="org.blueman.Mechanism"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.blueman.Mechanism.conf:      <allow send_destination="org.blueman.Mechanism"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.blueman.Mechanism.conf:      <allow receive_sender="org.blueman.Mechanism"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.blueman.Mechanism.conf:          <allow send_destination="org.blueman.Mechanism"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.blueman.Mechanism.conf:      <allow receive_sender="org.blueman.Mechanism"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluealsa.conf:     for BlueALSA core daemon to work. -->

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluealsa.conf:    <allow own_prefix="org.bluealsa"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluealsa.conf:    <allow send_destination="org.bluealsa"/>

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluealsa.conf:    <allow send_destination="org.bluealsa"/>

```

```

# rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

3: hci0: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

```

Thank you for helping!

----------

## Logicien

I think Dbus is active without Systemd, you can verify after entering in your X session

```
ps aux|grep -i dbus
```

I would check the files who contain the keyword blue in /etc/dbus-1 to see if a special group is needed to use Bluetooth with Dbus.

----------

## CanuteTheGreat

Hello,

There are several dbus processes running:

```

# ps aux|grep -i dbus

root      2940  0.0  0.0   4536  2004 pts/11   S    Jan22   0:00 dbus-launch --autolaunch 22b667a7bfeb2ec7b70e6e965e14ea9e --binary-syntax --close-stderr

root      2941  0.0  0.0   3412  2316 ?        Ss   Jan22   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --syslog-only --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

message+  3112  0.0  0.0   3832  3028 ?        Ss   Jan21   0:01 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

canutet+  4682  0.0  0.0   9172   780 tty1     S    Jan21   0:00 ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session xfce4-session

canutet+  4689  0.0  0.0   4524  1964 tty1     S    Jan21   0:00 dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session xfce4-session

canutet+  4690  0.0  0.0   4100  3192 ?        Ss   Jan21   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --syslog --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

canutet+  4698  0.0  0.0   3532  2548 ?        S    Jan21   0:03 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/usr/share/defaults/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3

```

I do not see any special groups and it fails to connect for root.

```

  <policy user="root">

    <allow own="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Agent1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaPlayer1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Profile1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattCharacteristic1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattDescriptor1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.LEAdvertisement1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player"/>

  </policy>

  <policy context="default">

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

  </policy>

```

----------

## CanuteTheGreat

Hello,

I made a little bit of progress by:

* Adding additional USE flags to bluez

* Adding additional USE flags to blueman

* I also added my own entry to /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf

* Configuring bluealsa

bluez USE flags:

```

btpclient cups debug deprecated doc experimental extra-tools mesh midi obex readline test test-programs udev user-session -selinux -systemd

```

blueman USE flags:

```

appindicator network nls policykit -pulseaudio

```

My entry in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf

```

  <policy user="canutethegreat">

    <allow own="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Agent1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaPlayer1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Profile1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattCharacteristic1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.GattDescriptor1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.LEAdvertisement1"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player"/>

  </policy>

  <policy group="users">

      <allow own="org.bluez"/>

      <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

      <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Agent"/>

  </policy>

```

/etc/conf.d/bluealsa

```

BLUEALSA_CONF="-p a2dp-source -p a2dp-sink"

```

With these changes everything except my phone is working. My phone will connect as an audio device (which I don't need or care about) but I am unable to use it for anything else (i.e. no NAP, no tethering). If I try to connect my phone as anything but audio bluetoothd segfaults. I feel like I'm getting super close. 

Does anyone know what the remaining piece(s) is/are to get this working? Thanks!

----------

